# 55yd indoor range for asaba



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

another angle


----------



## sup3 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have range envoy!!!!!!!!!! but really nice!


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Man that is sweet I want one.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

I am so jealous


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Please post a picture in a couple of months of all the arrows stuck in the ceiling about 10 yards away... lol


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Is that part of a barn or something? 55 yards is a long building.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

peter94506 said:


> Is that part of a barn or something? 55 yards is a long building.


thats still a long barn


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

You wouldnt happen to be from KY, and live out down the street from Ricks taxidermy! this looks very familiar...

scott


----------



## Phantom Archer (May 15, 2009)

Nice


----------



## monsterhunter (Sep 4, 2006)

nice im jelous.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Where do you have a building that is over 165ft long? Thats insane!

You should keep a counter of how many light bulbs you break too :tongue:


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

That's just wrong!!

Wish I had a 50m indoor range...


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Who has a building 160 ft long on their lot? Jee wiz, I want that.......


----------



## wvbowhunter36 (Feb 11, 2009)

*lol*

He doesnt live on a lot he is on acres of land lol. Asaba wont be shooting any light bulbs out,but her dad thats another story...lol. Good job on the building guys looks good.


----------



## robertb (Jun 16, 2006)

It looks nice and I must admit I am a bit envious. May I recommend however that you turn the lights 90 degrees and move them to the sides of your aisle. Also, it looks like theres a side door about halfway down, do you have a means of blocking it off when you are shooting? (to keep anyone from walking in front of you.)


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

asaba287 said:


> another angle


Is that the back side of a barn or what? I have a 60 yd range but its all outside.....I may convert my barns isle to a small one but I am looking at maybe 15yds in my 40X60 barn.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

:zip:Hope nobody walks through that door down there..


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes more pics


----------



## 72fj40 (May 21, 2009)

sup3 said:


> i have range envy!!!!!!!!!! but really nice!


Me too...! That's awesome.


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 526230 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Range*

that is awesomw!!!! I want to come over and shoot!


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

BowHuntnKY said:


> You wouldnt happen to be from KY, and live out down the street from Ricks taxidermy! this looks very familiar...
> 
> scott




????????????


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks just big enough to fit a golf cart so you can drive to get your arrows.:mg:


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

wow that sure would be nice to have .


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

WoW. enough said.


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Dm that is nice


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

one year old and still standing strong no cold for me


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*how much tyd?*

how much to ship to 43102? thanks





















just kidding, that is awesome tho


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

show us some more pics of this things construction. id this part of a building or free standing?


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Seems like a loonngg ways to shoot. How close to your arrow come to the ceiling/lights ?
Wish I had that kind of room.


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)

*Nice*

celing looks a little low but it must work congrats


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

hi yall it is free standing except for the rv roof in the rear about 15 x 50. neither of us have come close to lights about 3ft from roof at section with larger gap between lights. thanks for looking


----------



## hoytarcher09 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Bow Range*

Well you read my mind I am building a 208 ft long straw barn and you can guess what me and are putting on the side of that one. Congrats on great looking range!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

That's insane! I was just thinking how awsome it would be to have a *10 yard* range indoors, but then you had to make me even more jealouse. Tell us how many arrows get stuck in the cieling too!


----------



## highlander4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have 10 yard range in my basement. I almost have 19 yard.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*Thinking the same thing*



klemsontigers7 said:


> Please post a picture in a couple of months of all the arrows stuck in the ceiling about 10 yards away... lol


Looks a little low for 50yds


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks great, but the ceiling is too low to shoot my recurves in....


----------



## jb12string (Sep 20, 2009)

Having an indoor range is nice, isn't it. Fortunately for me, I live on our family farm, we used to raise chickens but got too small for anybody to mess with about 20 years ago, so I have a range set up in there, if it were clean all the way to the wall, I could probably get 70 yards, but as it is now, I only shoot 50. Mine's not as well lit though


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

have no problems with distance when you shoot a good fast sentinal or ultra elite. 0ne year old and not one arrow in anything other then target!


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

*range*

It works well guys , I took Ryan up there,Dom paper tuned and he shot out to 40 yards and had plenty of room to the ceiling.It looks smaller in pics because it is so long.Yes is by Rick's taxidermy.It is sweet shooting range....NOW guys that are close to cadiz/Tuggle Road they are having a 3D shoot this weekend , we will be there about 8AM tomorrow to shoot..just google asaba and their dates should show up. He has some unusual exotic targets that are pretty cool...see ya tomorrow Dom and Iris.Ryan is splitting shafts out to 40 so I hope he is ready.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I could see that far!!!:shade:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

asaba287 said:


> my daughter and her mother helped me build this awesome 55 yd indoor range. the wind and rain cant touch me now hahahaha


That is awesome!
I am fortunate to have 28 yards to shoot in my in-laws basement (they live next door!)
but 55 yards...
Very Cool!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn, that'd be sweet to have.

I can get 10 yards, barely, in my basement. 
Out to 30 yards in the backyard, but my neighbors are a little close to be doing too much of that, lol.


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

i can get 50 yards in my barn Its a old cow barn shot down the center lane. and the roofs lower than that. It still doesn't help in the winter the temp outside is the temp inside minus the wind. i would trade some one for a heated 20 yd basment


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Why don't you live next door to me?? nice range, I thought I was very lucky to get 20 yds.


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

Man that is nice !!! I have 20 yds in the basement when i open the door to the old coal bin under my front porch and I have 25 yds on the side of my house. I had to go to a spot by the river by me to sight in for 65 yds. I am extremely jealous.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

deerslayer261 said:


> i can get 50 yards in my barn Its a old cow barn shot down the center lane. and the roofs lower than that. It still doesn't help in the winter the temp outside is the temp inside minus the wind. i would trade some one for a heated 20 yd basment


Just get a portable space heater and it will keep the shooting area warm, just run to get the arrows! It works in my Dad's barn ... 50 yds~!


----------



## doubleringer (Apr 9, 2010)

very cool


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Great job. I need to build one of those for winter time


----------

